
South Australia Currently Running on 100% Renewable Energy - teapot01
https://twitter.com/JSchulte01/status/958149310746476544
======
teapot01
Take a look at: [https://www.aemo.com.au/Electricity/National-Electricity-
Mar...](https://www.aemo.com.au/Electricity/National-Electricity-Market-
NEM/Data-dashboard#nem-dispatch-overview)

